# Classified Forum



## Johnny Ray (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble with the classified forum? When I attempt to check it I get an error. 

Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 17, 2019)

I just tried to open the forum and got an error also.

Chris


----------



## normanaj (Aug 17, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks. Just making sure the problem wasn’t on my end. I’m sure the admins will get it fixed. 

Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2019)

Well if it's classified, do you have proper clearance?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2019)

Shouldn't someone say "Useless" here??? 

And I get "Error" too.
Also the first time I ever tried to open "Classified".

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 17, 2019)

Not sure about a couple of these replies but oh well. 

I like to check the classified ads from time to time. Always looking to buy or sell cooking stuff. 

From the looks of my cooking barn I like buying way more than selling. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> Not sure about a couple of these replies but oh well.
> 
> I like to check the classified ads from time to time. Always looking to buy or sell cooking stuff.
> 
> ...




Johnny Ray,
Probably once one of the guys who can do something about it, see this, they'll fix it.
Thanks for Pointing this out.

Bear


----------

